
WeWork's business model has created a new 'financial-stability risk' - gone35
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/wework-co-working-business-model-negative-economic-impact-eric-rosengren-2019-9-1028541749
======
gone35
Actual remarks by Boston Fed's Rosengren here:

[https://www.bostonfed.org/news-and-
events/speeches/2019/asse...](https://www.bostonfed.org/news-and-
events/speeches/2019/assessing-economic-conditions-and-risks-to-financial-
stability.aspx)

